# Coldwater fish for kids



## timtheenchanteruk (Aug 3, 2010)

just bought a biorb for the kids playroom, and only want this to be coldwater, at least for now, does anyone have any suggestions, except for the good old goldfish or fancy goldfish for me?

the tank will be around 18deg C, and wanted to find something interesting for the littleuns, I have read that guppies can _tolerate_ coldwater, but I do not want to harm the fish in stressfull surroundings.

I was also looking at alternatives to goldfish, as this would allow a few more fish in the tank.

its a 30L tank, not huge, so smaller fish, and more of them would be my preferance.

thanks in advance


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

thats pretty cold, u said 18 degrees C? thats 64.4 degrees F. thats pretty cold even for some cold water fish. maby purchase a cheap heater. plus u have a 30L tank, tahts about 7.5ish gallons, so its pretty small. you can get a really cheap heater for like 8 bucks at ur LFS. get the temp up to about 70 degrees, and that really opens up ur options a lot more...


----------

